# Where can I get platinum



## Abdulrahman (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m looking for a feasible and economic source of platinum who can help me out?


----------



## Lackna Zubairu (Jan 10, 2022)

Abdulrahman said:


> I’m looking for a feasible and economic source of platinum who can help me out?


*Can you come to Nigeria? I have a location to show you where you can min platinum if you are interested. *


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2022)

That's pretty funny. Abdulrahman is in Nigeria too! 

Dave


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Jan 10, 2022)

I can provide you Platinum...but it will be slighly higher than spot price...


----------



## Aristo (Jan 10, 2022)

This is hilarious...


----------



## MicheleM (Jan 10, 2022)

I see a lot of message from Nigeria these days..


----------



## Lackna Zubairu (Jan 10, 2022)

Abdulrahman said:


> I’m looking for a feasible and economic source of platinum who can help me out?


*Dear Abdulrahman if you are currently in Nigerian that’s nice, the site I wanted to show you is in Cross River State. I have a friend that have picked multiple nuggets of platinum from that aria which I think will be a good place to extract the white gold if you like. *


----------



## Lackna Zubairu (Jan 10, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> That's pretty funny. Abdulrahman is in Nigeria too!
> 
> Dave


*That is why China is taken over the African market because they are smart and swift to take action and opportunity, particularly in the mining sector, while American and European companies are leaving because they are weak and thinks everyone is a scammer. *


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2022)

Let's stay away from straying into political opinions about whether a nation is smart or weak, etc. It is one of our rules as listed in Gold Refining Forum Rules.

Dave


----------



## Lackna Zubairu (Jan 10, 2022)

MicheleM said:


> I see a lot of message from Nigeria these days..


*Yes, African and Nigeria in particularly is the next mining destination for the west. The gold in Europe and America has already been mined. Come to Nigeria where we have all soled metal on the planet in commercial quantity and stop thinking about scam because nobody is a scammer here. *


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 10, 2022)

Lackna Zubairu said:


> *That is why China is taken over the African market because they are smart and swift to take action and opportunity, particularly in the mining sector, while American and European companies are leaving because they are weak and thinks everyone is a scammer. *


A couple of things, please remove the bold text, it's like shouting.
I don't believe people that shout.

Next since the Chinese are so smart, why not sell to them, they have loads of money?
Because you have the metal, they have the money, are smart and are there, problem solved. True?


----------



## goldshark (Jan 10, 2022)

Are you interested in refining scrap, or processing from ores?


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Jan 11, 2022)

MicheleM said:


> I see a lot of message from Nigeria these days..


I think it s maybe there is no more nigerian prince who have 30 mio to move from nigeria to europe... XD
Off curse the prince give you 10% of that 30 mio...


----------



## MicheleM (Jan 12, 2022)

Lackna Zubairu said:


> *Yes, African and Nigeria in particularly is the next mining destination for the west. The gold in Europe and America has already been mined. Come to Nigeria where we have all soled metal on the planet in commercial quantity and stop thinking about scam because nobody is a scammer here. *


Nigeria is plenty of useful minerals , I agree. but Scammers are everywhere, also in Nigeria, so your last stance is not true


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2022)

If all those scammers worked to help themselves and they worked to help their neighbors and their country they would be a rich country.

Spending their time and energy on stealing from everyone just makes them and their country poor.


----------



## Lackna Zubairu (Jan 12, 2022)

butcher said:


> If all those scammers worked to help themselves and they worked to help their neighbors and their country they would be a rich country.
> 
> Spending their time and energy on stealing from everyone just makes them and their country poor.


Weak and poor analysis.

If a moderator can make such statements, then this is no forum to be.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 12, 2022)

Lackna Zubairu said:


> Weak and poor analysis.
> 
> If a moderator can make such statements, then this is no forum to be.


No it is not a weak analysis, actually not an analysis at all, it is based on experience of life and knowledge.
And sound advice.

If all these people sitting inventing different scams had started using their skills to do something useful 
for their local communities they would soon be thriving.

Make no mistakes it takes some brains and skills to ponder out successful schemes to scam people, 
so they are in a position to use their skills positively, if they want to.

And the resources in the mining areas are there, so why do not the owners start small scale and expand as their skills and finances grow?
That is what any successful industry in the rest of the world do.

On of you new guys from Nigeria even called us stupid and the Chinese smart because they were there already.
If you can not see the irony in that, there may be noe hope for you in this forum.

There is a reason these scams are called Nigeria scams, they originated in Nigeria and for a big part still do, 
which makes you at most very inaccurate in your statements.

I hope this is the last I have to say in this topic for now.
Have a nice day Sir.


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2022)

This is a place for any honest man or woman wishing to learn skills and to help others, those will prosper from the information available to them by this forum..

It is no place for thieves and scammers, they will just waste their time and go to bed hungry, never satisfied with the information here to help them overcome or to better themselves.


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2022)

If this man or his chief wishes to help his people, he has the resources from his mine and other mines in the area, working legally he can learn skills from this forum that would give him an advantage in any gold mining district even within his own mines or their operations.

If you are here to defend scammers or just to get money or gold you are in the wrong forum.


----------



## Lackna Zubairu (Jan 13, 2022)

butcher said:


> If this man or his chief wishes to help his people, he has the resources from his mine and other mines in the area, working legally he can learn skills from this forum that would give him an advantage in any gold mining district even within his own mines or their operations.
> 
> If you are here to defend scammers or just to get money or gold you are in the wrong forum.


I am not here to defend scammers, but I know those who thinks the guy is a scammer are all WRONG. 

I am disappointed with the so-called moderator.


----------



## VK3NHL (Jan 14, 2022)

Lackna Zubairu said:


> Weak and poor analysis.
> 
> If a moderator can make such statements, then this is no forum to be.


Hmmm.. In that case, don’t let the door hit you on your way out…


----------

